# Honda 3 wheeler question ..........



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I picked up a '85 Honda 125 three wheeler for ice fishing. Not for the Bay, just inland panfishing - gettin' to old to be draggin' all the stuff anymore. It has a rack on the back, but what is the best way tow a shanty (Fish Trap Pro) and gear ? Thanks, C-man.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I took a couple of pieces of 3/4" PVC about 3' long, slipped them over the rope handle on the FT and use a snap-hook in the gap between the two of them. This allows me to attach it to the back of my snowmobile and not allow the FT to keep sliding foward and smash into the back of me when I slow down or stop.

You might be able to do the same thing if you make the pull rope and pvc stiffeners a couple feet longer and hook on to the rack. That way the FT would still sit level on the ice instead of the front lifting off the ice when you tow it. Hopefully this makes sense b/c I don't have any pictures to try and show what I did.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Thanks for the reply ! C-man


----------

